# Sandy on the Beach - BIKINI IMAGE - HOT GIRL WARNING - DO NOT ENTER!!!



## Trever1t

Got all the way to the beach to find I had picked up my 10-stop and left the 3-stop ND filer at home....So I used my CPL which allowed me to get the frame. 


Sandy Ho. I met her at a party last year and she blew my socks off with her beauty. This one edit from today...I just got home, sand all over the place. I got knocked down by a wave, saved my camera, cut my arm slightly protecting myself in the fall. My gear is all salty. 

I have to do that again!!!




_POR7082-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

EDIT: ADDED 06/28/13









Edit June 30.




_POR7477-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


EDIT: ADD 7/1




_POR7083-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

Uh.. she is centered, the white balance (or whatever you call it) is off, and there is no way that is real sky in the background, you painted it in! I can see the lines!  lol! * (Yes.. I am KIDDING!)*

NICE! Another gorgeous shot... love the tones in the water... and she is HOT! Smoking hot! A little brighter than I would do.. but you like bright! And that is OK!

There is a halo that looks post generated on the rock on camera left... what is that?


----------



## brian_f2.8

It's too wide for me, also looks photoshopped as far as her being super imposed into the background. The lighting seems a bit strong.


----------



## wyogirl

beautiful beach and pretty model.  Did you get any shots where her feet aren't buried? For some reason that is bothering me.  And I agree with the statement above about it looking like she is superimposed onto the background.  Its the harsh shadows I think.


----------



## Trever1t

It's not photoshoped, the sky is kinda foggy (i didn't paint it in but I did apply a vignette and I can see now I screwed it up!  ), salt spray was hellathick! I do like bright. Too wide? Lol, ok. As far as the centered, yeah Charlie it is a little more centered than the 1/3 mark but I wanted to frame her in with the cliff/rock


----------



## cgipson1

Trever1t said:


> It's not photoshoped, the sky is kinda foggy (i didn't paint it in but I did apply a vignette and I can see now I screwed it up!  ), salt spray was hellathick! I do like bright. Too wide? Lol, ok. As far as the centered, yeah Charlie it is a little more centered than the 1/3 mark but I wanted to frame her in with the cliff/rock



Uh Bill, I was teasing.. that first line was ALL BS!   lol!


----------



## cgipson1

There.. I edited my original post!


----------



## vintagesnaps

I was thinking the same thing, she looks like she's photoshopped in, or the background is. The stance seems a bit awkward, but a nice sharp image of her.


----------



## wyogirl

I figured it wasn't actually photoshopped, there was just some separation with the model and background that I noticed after looking at it for awhile.  I then inspected it closer after the comment about the sky... glad he was kidding because I was beginning to think my eyes are going bad!


----------



## cgipson1

wyogirl said:


> I figured it wasn't actually photoshopped, there was just some separation with the model and background that I noticed after looking at it for awhile.  I then inspected it closer after the comment about the sky... glad he was kidding because I was beginning to think my eyes are going bad!



Yea.. I was pulling Bill's leg a bit, figured it would be obvious! Should have used the Sarcasm font!  lol! Sorry about that....


----------



## wyogirl

seriously.... I need a sarcasm font... can we dedicate one... lets use comic sans!


----------



## ShooterJ

I need to find something to be an "expert" in so I can comment on totally unrelated subjects.. (where is that sarcasm font you guys are working on?)

:lmao:


----------



## ShooterJ

As for the OP... that's very, very nice.

And the photo is good too!  :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1

ShooterJ said:


> As for the OP... that's very, very nice.
> 
> And the photo is good too!  :lmao:



Bill has been finding some absolutely gorgeous ladies lately... I am jealous!  lol!


----------



## Derrel

What makes it look so faked is the light is coming from two obviously different directions/sources.


----------



## ShooterJ

No kidding!

I wanna shadow him around while he works. And I don't care if I learn anything.  Lol


----------



## Trever1t

I know, right?


----------



## wyogirl

I have to ask how you find all of these beautiful women, convince them to model and don't cross into "dirty old man" territory?? :lmao:


----------



## ShooterJ

I've got my notebook ready for his answer... :lmao:


----------



## wyogirl

ShooterJ, my husband claims to be a dirty old man in training.... I guess you guys are in the same class??


----------



## Trever1t

Wygirl, I will tell you EXACTLY how. 

I walk up to a complete stranger and introduce myself. "Hello I am Bill G. and I find you very attractive, would you humor a dirty old man like me with a photo?"



Not really no. I have a huge portfolio. They come to me.   (but nobody wants the truth, do they?)


----------



## wyogirl

The lie was better, I have to admit.


----------



## ShooterJ

wyogirl said:


> ShooterJ, my husband claims to be a dirty old man in training.... I guess you guys are in the same class??



OMG, there's a class?!  I've been missing out!


----------



## cgipson1

ShooterJ said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ShooterJ, my husband claims to be a dirty old man in training.... I guess you guys are in the same class??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, there's a class?!  I've been missing out!
Click to expand...


I thought I told you about it!! I Teach that class!


----------



## ShooterJ

cgipson1 said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ShooterJ, my husband claims to be a dirty old man in training.... I guess you guys are in the same class??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, there's a class?!  I've been missing out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I told you about it!! I Teach that class!
Click to expand...


Teach me Obi-Wan.


----------



## ShooterJ

You know Bill is just sitting there shaking his head and thinking.. "Good god, control yourselves."

:lmao:


----------



## cgipson1

ShooterJ said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, there's a class?!  I've been missing out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I told you about it!! I Teach that class!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach me Obi-Wan.
Click to expand...


#1 Make really good friends with Bill!   lol!


----------



## ShooterJ

:lmao:


----------



## DarkShadow

Hot,Smoking Hot. Me likey.


----------



## Granddad

The answer is there and you all missed it.

Bill is blessed with a huge portfolio. Size matters. 
:cheers:


----------



## Gavjenks

This is by far my favorite of the girls you've posted recently.  Great colors, hottest and most flattering pose.  I agree with those on the "looks photoshopped" bandwagon, but that may be not so hard to address in post? Dunno, would give it a try, but it says not okay to edit. The lighting is still doing good things to her regardless of the illusions it has with regard to the background.


----------



## DanielLewis76

I want to go to the sort of parties where you meet girls like this who are happy for you to take them down the beach and take photos of them!


----------



## Gavjenks

DanielLewis76 said:


> I want to go to the sort of parties where you meet girls like this who are happy for you to take them down the beach and take photos of them!


That would be most parties.

Have you tried asking?

It also helps if you have a card. One that links to a nice online portfolio that clearly communicates you are a legit photographer and not a random perv. And one that has listed policies that include things like welcoming the models to by all means bring escorts with them to the shoot, and where they will be given space to change, etc.


----------



## amolitor

As Derrel pointed out, there's two light sources going on, one of which has "popped" her from the background. It's a look, it's a look that's pretty common with swimsuit. How often have we seen the side or front lit bikini model with the sun in the background? I personally don't like it much as a look, but that's a matter of taste.

I don't think this frame is as well managed as some of your other recent stuff. I think you would have done well to push her closer to one set of rocks or the other, visually. Consider placing her to your right about 18 inches, maybe, or simply moving left yourself a couple feet. Now she's against that set of rocks camera-right, her shape echoes the shape of the rocks, her brightness contrasts and balances the darkness of the rocks. Frame it square or even vertical, and wait for a good wave or a bird in the background.

You DO lose the white wash of breaking wave on the OTHER rock, which I can see you're in love with for excellent reasons. I totally get why you wanted to put her right >there< and not anywhere else, but I think you'd have done well to simplify the frame. It's about the girl, not the rocks, man. You're loving the rocks, but nobody else is even seeing them


----------



## Destin

Wait.. There's rocks in that photo?


----------



## ronlane

DanielLewis76 said:


> I want to go to the sort of parties where you meet girls like this who are happy for you to take them down the beach and take photos of them!



Remember that Bill is in sunny California. As detective Haggard in Beverly Hills Cop said, "6 ft Blonde Girls grow on trees out here." (Or something like that.)

Nice photo Bill.


----------



## Trever1t

Some great feedback and I thank you all. 

Let me be totally Frank..err I mean honest. 

-I'd never used studio light before outside the studio.
-My eyesight sucks, only thing I can see outdoors is the histogram
-My eyeglasses were totally salt sprayed over.

I really felt I was shooting blind. I am happy I was close on my exposure. Shooting on the beach is so freaking difficult with 20 knot wind blowing clouds of salt (you can see clouds!) and her hair going everywhere. I need to find a more sheltered cove or have a model live with me until the day it's flat calm!


----------



## DarkShadow

For someone with bad eyesight you sure take good photos and My Eyesight sucks to. My wife has 20/15 eyesight,meaning she can see things 20ft away that normal people with 20/20 can only see 15ft.I think she is a cat because she see in the darkness what I can't see in the day.That might explain the scratch marks on my back.


----------



## paigew

Derrel said:


> What makes it look so faked is the light is coming from two obviously different directions/sources.


yes this

Also as far as posing goes (not sure if this has been mentioned in the 3 pages!!) I love the movement of her bottom half but her face is very stiff and straight on. I would have liked it a little more tilted/natural 

I do like the pic though. very nice!


----------



## kathyt

Alright Trever, this one is going to get an A+ from me for the following reasons.  
-The composition and framing is excellent. 
-The way the light is wrapping the side of her face is superb. 
-The range of colors is really pleasing. 
-The posing is a perfect example of how to accentuate her waist and her chest. 
-The wave splashing on the rock adds a little extra appeal. 
The only things I would change is to blend in the area where the sky meets the rock, lift the shadows just a little bit around her lower left leg, and warm it up just a hair. Keep bringing your models into more shaded areas like this, because it is working for you. Great shot.


----------



## frommrstomommy

I'm seeing this just on my phone but it looks really nice! The colors are gorgeous!


----------



## cgipson1

kathythorson said:


> Alright Trever, this one is going to get an A+ from me for the following reasons.
> -The composition and framing is excellent.
> -The way the light is wrapping the side of her face is superb.
> -The range of colors is really pleasing.
> -The posing is a perfect example of how to accentuate her waist and her chest.
> -The wave splashing on the rock adds a little extra appeal.
> The only things I would change is to blend in the area where the sky meets the rock, lift the shadows just a little bit around her lower left leg, and warm it up just a hair. Keep bringing your models into more shaded areas like this, because it is working for you. Great shot.



IMO... Kathy has nailed it! I find the rocks of interest, and they do frame nicely with good texture contrast! I would like to see it minus vignette, as that is apparently what caused that halo effect I mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## cgipson1

frommrstomommy said:


> I'm seeing this just on my phone but it looks really nice! The colors are gorgeous!



One thing I love about the ocean is the different colors / shades / tones of the water.... and Bill caught that here! Makes for a lovely background, doesn't it?


----------



## ShooterJ

Well I'll be damned.. I looked again and there ARE rocks and water. 

I'm kidding.. in all seriousness, really great shot. I do love the ocean. Miss being near it.


----------



## frommrstomommy

Makes me miss Florida. No beach in the desert of Arizona!


----------



## ShooterJ

When I was little we lived on Guam while dad was in the Navy. What I remember of it was beautiful .. I'd love to go back with a camera.


----------



## ronlane

ShooterJ said:


> Well I'll be damned.. I looked again and there ARE rocks and water.
> 
> I'm kidding.. in all seriousness, really great shot. I do love the ocean. Miss being near it.



Shooter, wipe your monitor off and the water will disappear again


----------



## ShooterJ

ronlane said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll be damned.. I looked again and there ARE rocks and water.
> 
> I'm kidding.. in all seriousness, really great shot. I do love the ocean. Miss being near it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter, wipe your monitor off and the water will disappear again
Click to expand...


:lmao:


----------



## cgipson1

frommrstomommy said:


> Makes me miss Florida. No beach in the desert of Arizona!



No.. you have TONS of beach (sand)... you are just lacking the ocean!


----------



## frommrstomommy

cgipson1 said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me miss Florida. No beach in the desert of Arizona!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. you have TONS of beach (sand)... you are just lacking the ocean!
Click to expand...


cute! real cute!


----------



## ronlane

Okay, enough talk about beaches and ocean, lets get back to the important stuff here.

Bill, can you please post some more pictures with different composition for use to learn from?


----------



## Trever1t

She's not picked her favorites yet...but will post when ready


----------



## ronlane

Trever1t said:


> She's not picked her favorites yet...but will post when ready



Okay, just want to keep this learning thread on track, so we don't get it locked.


----------



## Trever1t




----------



## Robin_Usagani

Well.. she is completely in the shadow and the background is in full sun.. no wonder it looks photoshopped.


----------



## ktan7

Gorgeous model, lense and location!


----------



## Trever1t

How about this image, I love the pose and the BG colors, I left her cooler to contrast a bit. Ilike how she looks 'dollish' but something isn't perfect with her skin tones. I NEVER shoot in even the most golden hours of direct sunlight. I just don't like how the sun looks on asian skin but her pose was too good to let go.




_POR7477-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

She is lovely!  And the skin tones look good (maybe a little peachy / pink) but they are nice. Gorgeous shot!


----------



## brian_f2.8

Id use a different color bikini. With her skin and the background use some color to make it pop. The skin is too pale maybe some slight burning would help. Very nice and very usable.


----------



## Trever1t

Her Bikinis Brian and she is naturally very pale (part Irish) Thank you 





_POR7083-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

Love the colors / tones in this one... beautiful!


----------

